# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Më thuaj një barcalet

## Dj-GabrieL

Hej miqe me rstin e festave kemi pak nevoi per te qeshure,per kete mendoi se do ju bej nga icik per te qeshure 

-Ne nje stacione autobusi:
Njerzite ishin mbledhure dhe po prisnin te vinte autobusi
Nje goce e re me nje minifund shume te shkurter dhe shume sexy:P kishte zene radhen e para 
Nuk zgjat shume dhe ja ku vjen dhe autobuzi
Goca sexy me mini duhet te hipi ne autobuz 
ben te ngjis shkallet pore mini i saj ishte teper i ngushte epo nuk ka problem thote me vete 
Hedhe doren mbrapa minifundite dhe zberthen nje pulle
Ben te ngjis shkallet e autobuzite pore me kote ishet perseri shume i ngushte e zberthen dhe nje tjter perseri tenton pore asnje ndryshime me ne fund e zberthen dhe te fundite dhe  tenton per te ngjiture shkallet kure nje burrr qe kishte me minuta te tera mbas saj e kap dhe e ngjith siper 
Goca e re me minifund duke bertiture dhe duke i then idiote..injorante si guxon te me gresh mua ne kete menyre etj etj 
Ndersa burri me i qete dhe tashme disi i prekure i thote me shume qetesi po cfare ben moj goce se mi zbertheve te gjitha pullet e pantallonave :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## _Elena_

loooool Dj e bukur      :buzeqeshje:             Martohen një bure edhe një grua dhe mbasi kaluan naten e pare të tyre bashke ne mëngjes vjehra theret nusen edhe i thotë:  Degjo Nuse, unë jam ca me huqe edhe do të tregoj diçka, qe ti do kuptosh kur unë jam me nerva dhe jam mërzitur me ty dhe kur unë nuk jam.      E shikon këtë shami qe unë mbaj mbi kokë?  po i thotë nusja.  Kur unë ta kem kotken e shamisë te lidhur nga krahu i djathte do të thotë qe jam ne rregull me ty, por kur unë te kem kotken nga krahu i majte do të thotë qe nuk i kemi punët mirë.  Dakord - përgjigjet nusja, - tani degjo te te them unë huqet e mia. Kur unë isha ne shtepine time ngrihesha nga gjumi ne orën 10:00 edhe pa u ngritur nga shtrati mamaja me sillte kafene, lere atë, po megjithë kafene me sillte edhe një teke konjak. Pastaj ajo e shikonte qe s'më kishte dalë gjumi mirë dhe me sillte edhe një teke tjetër konjak, i thesha pastaj edhe një dua mama, ma sillte edhe teken e tretë mamaja. Ama po të pija edhe teken e tretë o vjehre, s'dua tja di se e ke kotken nga e majta apo nga e djathta!  :buzeqeshje:  
                                                                                                 - Nastradin! - e shkundi një nate gruaja Nastradinin.
- S'te vjen keq qe kam tërë naten pa gjume duke tundur djalin qe qan? Tunde dhe ti njecike, se fundja, djali s'është vetëm i imi, është dhe i yti.
- Ti tund gjysmen tënde - i tha Nastradini - gjysmen time lere te qaje. .

 :buzeqeshje:         Një grua e shendetshme shkon për te tu peshuar ne një peshore ne rrugë. Hip heren e pare dhe nuk kenaqet nga pesha e saj. Pasi heq pallton provon sërish, por edhe kjo peshe nuk i mbush syrin. Hip për së katërti pasi kishte hequr trikon dhe sërish mbledh buzët. Pasi ngelet vetëm me te brendshmet pronari i peshores i thotë :
- Zonje tani mund te peshoheni falas  :P

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Shume e bukur dhe kjo tendja asnjona 

Talent qenke*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

*gruaja ne prag te lindjes po zihej me burrin : jo eshte djale, jo eshte vajze.
Djali i vogel 5 vjec qe ishte futur poshte tavolines gjate sherrit del dhe i thote prinderve : mos u zini, mos u zini se e di une se ca do lindi mami.....
- pa he njehere....
- mami do lindi prift.
- prift? e nga e di ti kete?
- ka nxjerre mjekren prandaj...*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

*Ni cift ishin martuar prej 2 vitesh, por burri nuk kishte bo asni here sex me grun. gruja e shkrete ishte bo me lujt menc. Ni nga shoqet i thote ta coje burrin jashte shtetit se kur te vjeri do jet pervlu keshtu qe do te te kerceje menihere. e co kjo burrin jashte shtetit. kthehet burri mas dy vjetesh dhe sapo hyn ne dere i thote grus.
Shko ne dhome te gjumit mylli dritaret fiki dritat se erdha.
shko gruja ne dhome fik dritat, myll grillat, zhvishet hedh pak parfum dhe shtrihet ne krevat tu prit burrin.
Hyn burri ne dhome dhe thot
o gru shif shif kam ble ore me fosfor 
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

*TEK SPITALI PSIKIATRIK 
ne nje spital psikiatrik te gjithe budhallenjt benin :nje si automatik, nje si kallashnikov, nje si cifte e me rradh te gjithe.ivetem njeri nuk bente asnje gje as nuk levizte.i pane doktoret qe punonin atje dhe e pyesin ate qe nuk bente as gje
_TE GJITHE PO BEJNE KUSH SI MITRPLOZ E KUSH SI CIFTE.PO TI CFARE BENE?(menduan se doli nje izgjuar)
_SHSHSH....-kthen ai.JAM BOMBE ME SAHAT 
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## derjansi

E Mariach Mariach hahaha

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

*-mami ca ka ne bark ajo teta qe e ka barkun aq te madh?
- uje te keqen mami.
- po nuk i mbytet bebi????
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

> E Mariach Mariach hahaha


:P

Hudhe edhe ti nji se din te mira  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

*Më parë në Shqipëri vezët e vogla kushtonin 8 lekë të vjetra kurse te mëdhatë kushtonin 10 lekë. 
Pula që bënte vezët e mëdha i krehohej pulës që bënte ato të vogla. 
Tjetra i përgjigjet - Nuk jam aq budallaqe unë sa të rri e çaj by*ën për 2 lekë. 
Lol*

----------


## km92

*Ishin tre prifta. Mbas meshes do ndanin leket qe kishin mbledhur. Po mendonin si ti ndanin. 
I pari ishte italian dhe tha bejme nje vij ne toke dhe i hudhim leket ne air ato qe te bien ne anen e majte ja japim zotit kurse ato ne anen e djathte i marrim ne.
I dyti amerikon thote jo jo vizatojme nje rreth ne toke dhe i hudhim leket ne air dhe ato qe do bien ne rreth do ja japim zotit kurse jashte rrethit i marrin ne.
I treti shqiptar thote jo jo une kam ide me te mire. I hedhim leket ne air ato qe do i kapi zoti ne air le ti mbaj ato qe do bien ne toke i ndajme ne.
*

----------


## km92

*Ne Nje Rruge Qendronte Nje Plak I Cili Kishte Disa Molle Dhe I Mirte Vetem Farat Dhe I Mbante Aty Ne Cep Te Rruges Nje Polic Po E Shikonte I Habitur Pas Disa Oresh Duke U Bere Shume Kurjoz Vete Dhe E Pyet O Xhaje Pse I Hedh Mollet Dhe Mban Vetem Farat Ia Kthen Xhaja Une Jam Magjistar Dhe Kam Zbuluar Se Po Te Hash Nje Kokerr Fare Behesh Me Mende Aha Tha Polici Po Sa Kushton Nje Fare Pese Mij Leke Ia Kthen Xhaja Ok Tha Poilici Me Jep Kater Kokra Dhe Polici I Jep Njezet Mij Leke Dhe I Ha Rruges Farat Dhe Mendohet Me Vete Po Une Sa Budalla Me Njezet Mij Leke Kisha Blere Nje Thes Me Molle Dhe Kisha Mare Te Gjitha Farat E Tyre Dhe Mollet I Kisha Ngrene Dhe Vete I Thot Xhajes Keshtu Po Ti Si Ma Hodhe Mua Me Njezet Mij Leke Kisha Blere Nje Thes Me Molle Ia Kthen Xhaja Shikon Sa Tru Te Erdhen Qe Hengre Kater Kokra Fara Pale Te Kishe Mare Me Shume 
*

----------


## km92

*Ishte nje tip qe kishte nje papagall. sa here qe ikte ne pune ky tipi, papagalli perjgjigjej ne telefon dhe i shante te gjithe nga robt e shpise. E kuptoi ky tipi se po i mbanin inat gjithe njerezit dhe i tha papagallit se po ta kapte edhe nje here do ta ngulte me gozhda ne mur. kur iku ne pune mori ne telefon ne shpi dhe iu pergjigj papagalli: alo! U te .....mamin ku ta kesh!
u kthye tipi ne shpi, e kapi papagallin dhe e nguli ne mur nga krahet. duke ndejtur papagalli shikon ne mur perballe nje kruq me krishtin dhe i thote: 
-Po ti o robo sa kohe ke qe je aty?
-Dymije vjet, i thote krishti
-Puuuu çi paske punu telefonit......*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

*Nji dit ne nji spital budallejsh ishte njoni duke bo shurren nga kati 5'st ene posht po kalote nji doktorr ene ky sa pa doktorrin naloj. Doktorri posht tha me menje aaa ky qeka i mencem ene i shko lart me e pyt pse e nalove shurren. I thot ky jo mer te me kapesh prej shurre te me hudhesh posht e. 

Hahahahhahaha 
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Angjelini

Ishin dy shok  dhe e kishin vendosur te beheshin komunista,  njeri nga keta  e kishte emrin Selim , keshtu qe e vendosen nje dit  dhe vajten tek zyra e partise  kur shkuan aty  i thot selimi atij tjetrit futu ti i pari  jo jo i thot ai futu ti se je edhe me i madh , nejse futet selimi  i pari , troket ne der dhe futet  brenda   he i thot i zyres  cdo  ti  ja du te behem komunist i thote  mire i pergjigjet ai  dhe ja fillon me pyetjet 

C'eshte partia   nena jone pergjigjet selimi  
Si e realizon planin   100% e me teper  pergjigjet selimi 
Ku i hedh mbeturinat    ne kosh te mbeturinave pergjigjet selimi
 Ne rregull i thot ai e more testen ta gezosh  flm shum i thot selimi dhe del jashta aty e priste shoku  he selim i thot cte thane e ma dhane pergjigjet selimi , po cpyetje te  beri i thot ky  ja i ja thot selimi  tre pyetje ishin  ceshte partia un u pergjigja nena jone si realizon planin 100% e me teper u pergjigja ku i hedh mbeturinat ne kosh te mbeturinave u pergjigja  mire thote ky qeka kollaj  nejse futet ne zyre edhe ky tjetri  e pyet ai i zyres he po ti cdo   po ja  jam shok me selimin thot keshtu qe dhe un dua te behem komunist  e mire i thot ai  dhe ja fillon me pyetjjet   
C'eshte partia    nena selimit  i pergjigjet ky 
Ore  je budalla apo ben vete i thot ai    100% e me teper pergjigjet ky 
Ku i ke mend more  ne kosh te prehrave pergjigjet ky 
 ra na hall ai i zyres dhe i thot me qe ai shoku yt selimi e mori testen po ta japim edhe ty

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Angjelini

Nje vazje  shkon te doktori  per nje vizit  nejse e viziton doktori  dhe i thot  duhet te besh analizat  ne rregull  i thot ajo  i bej , sot jo i thot doktori  sepse ke henger  hajde neser dhe mos  ha  se sduhet te hash,  mire i thot kjo  iku ne shtepi  ngrihet te nesermen dhe shkon per te ber analizat  e takon doktori dhe i thot sbesoj se ke henger gje ne shtepi  jo jo i pergjigjet kjo  ne shtepi nuk hengra  por hengra ne pazar nja dy tre byrek

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nje femi i vogel pyet te emen e vete..

- O mami,po ajo teta pse e ka barkun aq te madh?

 - Mami - Sepse pret nje bebe te vogel te keqe mamushi.

Pasi hecin te dy "Mama" e " Bire" shkojne pran stacionit te autobuzit.

Djali i habitur shef nje burr me barkun deri ke goja dhe shkon e pyet ter kuriozitet!!

Djaloshi - O Xhaxhi,o xhaxhi!!

Xhaxhi -  Po xhane i xhaxhit!?

Djaloshi - Po ti cfare po pret ?!

Xhaxhi - Une!Autobuzin te keqen xhaxhi.

Djaloshi - uuuuuu sa qefffffffffff..PO DOLI BICIKLET DO MA JAESH MUAAAAA )*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## anubi

*Nje dite oficeri i thirr te gjithe ushtaret dhe i rreston ne rresht , dhe i thote nje ushtari te bej dy hapa para . Oficeri i thote ushtarit : Jemi ne gjendje lufte , po thote ushtari , vjen armiku nga prapa si reagon ti , 
Ushtari : Kthehem prapa dhe qelloj , shume mire , po vjen armiku nga ana e majte si reagon
Ushtari : Kthehem majtas dhe qelloj , shume mire i thote oficeri , vjen armiku nga ana e djathe si reagon , 
Ushtari : Kthehem djathtas dhe qelloj , shume shume mire i thote oficeri , po vjen armiku perpara si reagon , 
Ushtari : Mire mer po vetem une jam ne lufte , po keto te tjeret ku jane . )))))))))*

----------


## webmasterpimi

*Hajduti:Një hajdut shkon në Pazar për të shitur rrobat që kishte vjedhur, por një hajdut tjetër ia vjedhë.Në darkë e shoqja e cila e sheh të mërzitur e pyet: "S'fitove gjë a?" - Hajduti duke qeshur: "-Kësaj here i shita me çmimin që i mora.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## webmasterpimi

*Njoni kish pase nje shok ne angli dhe e pyt ne telefon allaile shok si eshet anglija ai i kthet e i thit xhenet vlla xhenet kush po vdiske ne kosov po i bishin ne angli ai i kthehet allaile ej kqyr bre mose po ma she stergjushin e pyte ku i ka lan letrat e baneses se po me qet habitati*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

